# cheapest place to buy 75-90 gallon tank?



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, so I bought a used 75 gallon tank about a year ago and finally set it up and BOOM theres a very small leak on the bottom corner....

I live in kamloops and we have zero options here the biggest ive ever seen for sale here at all 3 of our stores is 55 gallon... so I have to make a trip to the coast I guess...

does anyone know where the best place to pick up a high quality brand new tank (tank only maybe with a lid) for the best price?

thanks


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

King ed prices are very good


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 for king eds. Nobody has really competed with their prices for a very long time.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

A member EvanSong has a 75 Hagen for sale. He is a very good discus keeper. I saw the tank in person. The tank is very clean, in great condition, very thick glass. May be try to PM him?
Good luck with your new discus tank.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Either members or king eds as said


----------

